# New BOB and bag...first pics and soon to be outfitted post



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

This is the result of the poll I posted and what I got......


Backpack -Alpenlite- $2.95
Bag-JanSport-$2.50
Wate bottle-Lined aluminum,screw top-$1.00
Multi tool-Cobalt-$1.50 ....yard sale on the way home from getting batteries.

I did some reading online and found this backpack is a older one that is very highly rated.....it is aircraft aluminum and double walled at the connection joints...all attachments are pin and ring. All the buckles are steel, not plastic and seems to be well made and heavy duty.

Some of the reviews stated they liked this pack especially for loads over 45lbs.....

Here are some pics.....








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]



It is all getting ready to be cleaned up for use and I will post pics after it is all cleaned up real good..

Ignore the messy BOV, it is a 86 model and is strictly a BOV and covert BOB packing area......actually it`s raining and a dry place to be right now.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Ooops..only 10 pics allowed per post....

Notice on the backpack it has multiple locations for the pins on the shoulder straps and the waistband.....most of all it is very well fitting......no weight in it yet, so we will see how it feels then, but the dry fit was great.

I can see some real possibilities for attaching things to the lower frame too!








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Stopped last night a the grocery store and bought a few goodies for the bag......spent right at 10 dollars and got the base for 7 days 2 people or 14 days 1 person.

I need to add a few things such as dried fruit and a few emergency calorie bars.

Those little packets are instant coffee....16 servings for 2 dollars..might get another pouch of those as the weight is next to nothing.

I will divide the beans in half and vacuume pack those.

Also here is a picture I found on the net of the backpack loaded and someone wearing it.......I have big plans for those lower exposed bars on the pack.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]

Going to dig up some stuff for the pack today..inbetween rain drops and start getting that stuff laid out and organized.

I am at about 5lbs 3 oz on the food soo far...not bad for almost 2 weeks of food for one person.

Still under 20 dollars soo far!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Really good start and you have amazingly little money in it. Win/win.

I could handle that assortment of food but I'd add a small bottle of hot sauce.


----------



## ganoosh (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks like a great start to your supplies but I would make a few changes/additions to your food. 

I lurk on here mainly but do have a bit of knowledge with backpacking and camping, I have backpacked and hiked a fair amount, over 5,000 total miles with one 6 month trip of over 2,000 miles.

The dried beans I would get rid of, nothing worse than hiking for 10 hours in a day to get to camp and then have to scrounge around for fuel, and then cook your beans for over an hour just to get them kind of soft enough to eat. I would replace them with the Knorr type of ready to eat rice/beans/pasta combos, just put it in water heat until boiling and take off heat and let stand for a few minutes and they are ready, easy, high in salts and calories, and taste pretty good as well.

The other additions would be some sort of breakfast items, instant oatmeal, etc., definitely some high calorie bar as you suggested, some sugary drink mix, and peanut butter, very high in calories to weight and tastes pretty good on dry ramen noodles. For an added bonus through in some jello packets, heat water, put jello and water in a bottle, shake, let sit for a few minutes and drink, amazing pick me up when its cold. 

The pack is older but will definitely get the job done and are pretty bomb proof. The straps and hip belts on those older packs have a bit to be desired but you can replace them with newer ones that offer better comfort if funds allow.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

First off: Great Score on the bag and accoutrements! I'd say that was a Superwin. Since I just got done spending more than 500 outfitting my ultimate 60 second bag/GHB, I'm really pea green!

Now on to the food. I'd echo, to some extent, what Ganoosh said. That is too many beans considering the situation.

I realize you are funds limited, so you might need to leave a good portion of them in there until more appropriate stuff happens along at a great price, but I think you should continue to actively look for those items.

I do have a small vac sealed bag of 2 cups of red beans in my pack. Along with rice. BUT, those are the "stuck for a bit" foods rather than the bulk of the food. It takes too long to cook and uses a LOT of fuel and leaves you very vulnerable for a long time.

The beans should be there in some quantity for that day during your trek when you have to stop early for bad weather and you have time to let them soak overnight. Or if you get laid up for a day by blisters or a bad ankle. 

Food should be staggered...eating while walking, eating during short pauses only, eating with minimal fire and eating with plenty of time.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice......thats why I am posting this all up like this.I figure there are those who know more than me and might be willing to help....thank you.


I think both of you are right, I am going to get rid of the beans,they can go in the home preps.

That eliminates 3 pounds, maybe mix up enuff of the 3 for one meal and vacuum seal them, then put the rest in the pantry.I definatly do not want to be stopped for 2 hours cookin beans or wait 2 hours to eat after a long hike.

Those Knorr dinners are only 6.4 oz in weight....I can get 3 more of those at 1lb 3 oz and lose almost 2 lbs and not go down any in amount of days in food.

This leaves almost 2 lbs for other food, such as oatmeal and some of those mainstay/datrex type bars.....some jello is sounding good too.

I have been reading and looking into new straps and a waist belt also...I am going to wait and see how heavy this ends up and how well it works in a field test first, so I can really appreciate the difference in strapping.

I am going thrift store hunting again today!....Wish me luck!


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

You can run those beans through a blender or food processor to a coarse grain consistency, and make "instant beans", which are not really instant, but cook much faster than whole ones. 

anette


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

how about some candy (peppermints or a couple lolipops)
I have a couple lengths of fishing line and hooks in my bag...takes up almost no room.
they sell "instant beans" at the restaurant supply store if you wanted to go that route...apears to be cooked then dehydrated beans that will cook quickly. 
just some thoughts


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

What is the bag for? Is it an earthquake bag? I have an eberylstock gunslinger pack I use as a hurricaine bag, yours looks just as good. I think i would prefer an external frame pack but you can't find them anymore. 

the reason I ask is that some people make bags for "bugging out" in case of an emergency, when it might be better to plan for a specific event. The chances of you having to leave your home because of some red dawn scenerio is pretty slim. The chance of you haviing to leave your home because of a natural disaster might be pretty high, depending on where you live. 

I work at a hospital and was schedualed to work during the 2 mandatory evacuations around here. During hurricaine david (I did not live here, I lived close to here though) some folks were without power for 2 weeks. 

Of course that kind of thing was accepted back then ('79), so you wouldn't have heard about riots, looting, ect cause there wasn't any. 

My preps are to support me at work, and during an extended power outage at home if it came to that. I can also hump my pack red dawn style if it came to that too.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I know each scenario deems a different approach. I was just reading that in an urban setting nothing says "I have a lot of good stuff in my bag" like a tactical bag with molle straps, etc... That is not within the "looking grey" parameter evidently. 

On the Appalachian trail, a framed pack will fit in...but in town..um probably scream "Steal me!!!"

What say the group?

-scrt crk


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

That's what I mean by considering the bags realistic intended purpose. If someone lives an an earthquake or tornado zone, a large external frame backpack might not be bad at all, it's purpose would be to support you for the short time you will need it. In the case of mudslides and fires you may be forced to leave, but that doesn't mean civlization will cease to exist to it would not be efficient to act like it would and bring things that are heavy, bulky, and that you might not use, and leave useful items behind. 

People had backpacks when I worked during an evacuation before, I don't think it would be out of place in that context, not at first anyway. 

I have sort of a "get home bag" I take with me when we go out of town to visit friends or something. It's come in more times than I can remember. It all started when I used to take a small backpack style bookbag to work. Sometimes at work I would need something and not have it. I started putting such things in my bag when I got home. Before you knew it I was the person that had things people needed, or could make the things. 

And that's important to think about. Multi use items that can be somewhat modified for various situations are more useful than takeing a specialized item. Dental floss can serve as string, vasoline lip stuff can be used for fire. I have some strange stuff I used for work that actually came in handy in other circumstances. I have thread tape for securing threads on the centrifuge at work, and I have plastic vials that I can put OTC meds in too. We visited some friends that were camping in a local campground and their faucet was leaking. Using my tape and vials a splice was made in the line. 

At a cookout some people couldn't start the charcol in their grill. I used the esbit tablets and vasoline to start it. It took longer, I had to gather kindling, but it worked. 

Useful items are saftey pins, rubber bands, small post it notes, pen, foil, cable ties, multitool that includes scizzors and plyers, to name a few. 

Going most places I'll have a small duffle bag (actually it's my free range bag I got for purchasing a S&W revolver) that has stuff like tissue, toothbrush, bandana, gps, extra batteries, flashlight/headlamp, spare socks, and other items. I'm not prepared for every single contingency but I am prepared for things most likely to happen.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

eberylstock gunslinger pack 

I looked at those and they are very nice, as I want to pack a rifle just like that bag does......I am going to get a scabbard and mount it just like that backpack...it sure is a nice pack for gun that eberylstock gunslinger pack .



I just scored a few more items......

Brand new water bottle stainless steel......free...the guy let me have it at the thrift store as he forget to ring it up with some other stuff and did not want to do onother transaction!!!!! 

It had a 19.99 factory sticker on it!!!!!.......they only wanted 2.29 at the thrift store for it .

Another water bottle....99 cents...different thrift store.

A nice tactical tailor medic bag for free in some curb alert stuff off of craigs list...they want 50 bucks on tactical tailors website for that thing and a nasty panther vision LED hat...needed some work and a battery, but works good as new now...just have to wash and bleach it to clean it up.

A very nice victorinox officers sussie free from the step dad.....he had it on a shelf covered in dust and I spotted it and asked about it and he said you can have it !!!!!


So, That makes 2 water bottles, one very nice water bottle and a tactical tailor medical bag and a nice swiss army knife for .99 cents.

I am at about 25 dollars now as I deleted the bags of beans and added 5 packs of tuna at .88 cents each and another bag of ramen noodles at 1 dollar for 6 bags.

I also added some tea, some jello packs, some hot chocolate packs I had already and I am now under 5 lbs on the food....going to add some instant oatmeal and a few other odd and ends.......then I will get a final weight on the food for everyone.

I also went thru my massive collection of maps.....I like to collect maps ....and took out the minimal amount I was comfortable with packing.


I also found a head light LED I had gotten as a gift and I will adding that to the pack.....

I am still hunting for more stuff and will update this post as I gather and add more things.


Things I am activly seeking right now are a sleeping bag and a small tent,a canteen with a metal cup for cooking or a small set of backpacking cookware, a pellet stove and a nice water filter........

Thats all for now and few more pictures......








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

As soon as the weather breaks I am going to lay it all out on a nice sheet outside and take a picture of what has been aquired soo far and start getting some overall weights on stuff and start making a list of supplies.

Any more input anyone has ...is more than appreciated and listened to...all the input so far has been very appreciated and has helped me alot..thank you.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

That's the same cap-bill light I use all the time. 
Looks good...you are indeed frugal! 
-scrt crk


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I just scored more stuff at the good ole thrift store !!!!!



A nice cold weather Slumberjack sleeping bag and bag pouch for 5 bucks..it is a heavy cold weather bag at 5lbs, but I will not freeze !
Another water bottle for a dollar, that makes 4 and should be just enuff.
A nice small shortwave,sm, am,fm radio for 3 bucks !
Some small light eating cutlery for a dollar.

Then some small odds and ends I have gathered around the house, winter cap,gloves chap stick etc.....

I also dug out my dry bag and loaded some clothing.....about as minimal as I am willing to take in a bug out situation on foot.....dug out 2 nice rainproof windbreakers to use also...I will make a list and weight of the clothing etc and take some more pictures in the next few days.


All I can say soo far is this thing is getting HEAVY and I still have more that is a must to put in it, such as a bivy,water filtration,cooking pan,esbit pellet stove and small arms and ammo,fire starter..etc.


I do not have a official weight...but I would guess at around 50 lbs already........stuff sure adds up quick......I guess as I get farther along some things will be left out or replaced with ligghter stuff...

I can see now that those guys packing a 100lbs of gear in the miltary is not that hard to do......having a pack that weighs 80lbs being easy...not carryin it being easy....

I am thinking now I should have just gotten a rickshaw cart,instead of a backpack.....:ashamed:

Some tuff decisions are going to half to be made soon on weight, I can see that already.....it`s tuff making A BOB you can grab and leave home and never come back.......it`s also heavy.

Luckily this BOB is for getting me to the BOL from whatever distance I can`t drive the BOV and I have some stuff there already at the BOL.....I could not imagine packing a 65 pound BOB like a gypsy with no destination in sight for a undetermined amount of time......

I am going to start working on the gas powered BO bicycle in the next month or soo to cut down on on foot travel after the BOV is no longer a option.


Pictures and more in the next few days!


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Update.....sorry no pics yet......


I have aquired tons of stuff......from sleeping bag liners to army pochos sleeping pads,esbit stove, mess kit, hatchet,knifes etc.....other than water filtration and a personal shelter I have 90% + of the stuff I need !!!

I did do a nice mod to the pack and made a strap that pulls the shoulder straps together in the center, all the new packs have them and it made a drastic difference on how my pack feels...much much better.


I am going to do a do or die test it all in the Arizone desert....wish me luck!

Well not actually do or die.....I will have the car to go get anything I need to live...

I will be using my hugmongus tent , instead of a personal shelter...but basically will be living and eating out of my backpack for 2 weeks.

Will take pictures of almost completed BOB contents and post up the results during the camp session.

Also will be taking some small hikes with the 50 pound plus pack to get used to it.....Total carry weight with bob and other supplies in hand and on a belt should be about 75 lbs.



I am getting close to about 50 bucks total for food and bob for 2 weeks of survival...not too bad if you ask me.

I just thought I would update the thread as I have been busy and not taken pictures or continued the list of contents.....I will do pics, prices ,gear breakdown when I take pictures on the trip...it might help someone or atleast provide entertainement for someone....:happy0035:


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

chining in a little later than i normally would, but if you wanted to take along those beans and rice that take longer to cook, you hunt up a stainless thermos, heat water to boiling and add it to some beans and rice in the thermos and let the heat do the work long term while yer hiking along or waiting over night for breakfast.

This also works for meats and veggies as long as everything is cut into similar size pieces, best to experiment before the need arises to figger it all out.

Look into minimal backpacking, or ultra-light, those folks go to extremes, though not many of them campin snowy type weather, they do have som good ideas on how to pare down the weight so you can take what you need and not be so heavy.... like removing the staple from the tea bag sounds crazy but its the type of thinking that gets the mind moving in the proper direction.

William
Idaho


----------



## driver308 (Mar 31, 2011)

instead of a bivy tent, why not try useing old rain ponchos, at east during the summer months, might lower your pounds a bit.

on your maps, if i remember right, there used to be made a sealent for treating maps and it's waterproof.

gun shows are a good place to find old military field gear such as canteen cups and stands.


but other than that, dam good job


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Blu3duk said:


> chining in a little later than i normally would, but if you wanted to take along those beans and rice that take longer to cook, you hunt up a stainless thermos, heat water to boiling and add it to some beans and rice in the thermos and let the heat do the work long term while yer hiking along or waiting over night for breakfast.
> 
> This also works for meats and veggies as long as everything is cut into similar size pieces, best to experiment before the need arises to figger it all out.
> 
> ...


William's teaching how to be a "gram weenie"! Such as: Throw out the shoes...just use the insert soles instead. ...I knew a couple who were thru hiking the AT with packgoats before they got booted off due to the goats...but they camped in snow and only used a ground cloth and tyvek sheeting for a tarp tent to save weight. Many mornings it was 19 degrees. bbrrrrrrr.
-scrt crk


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

cooking in a thermos is more at what i was getting at.''

but being able to shave weight off certain items and keep them as an itegral prt of your pack systems is also a good thing.

I personally would not take my shoes or boots part and only use the inner soles... but thats just me. 

William


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice purchases! Well done  About the only thing I'd add as far as a pack goes would be a vial of aspirin, ibuprophen, and benedryl. An old film canister if you can find one, or a pill bottle. speaking of film canisters...strike anywhere matches inside one are an excellent addition. (or regular wooden matches with a chunk of the striker paper) Waterproof and easy to find in the dark. 

Your bedroll is usually carried underneath the pack on the open area, or on top..depending on how your pack sits. Tent goes in the other spot. I like the idea of the rain ponchos doing double duty. Loads of websites to show you how to use a small tarp as a shelter. 

Looking forward to your report on your first trip out with it.

eta: I've assumed you know how to fit a pack like this with weight? make sure it rides on hips and shoulders well. the weight will be distributed nicely then, and you'll hardly know it's there.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I apologize for the slow update......

Anyway here is the report of my trip to try out the BOB......


Upon arriving in AZ there was snow on the mountains.....big surprise for me to say the least, luckily I had lots of stuff with me for the cold just in case.

If you notice the road signs in pic 1 they say .."wrong way" ... kind of fitting and my thoughts too.




















The day temps were reasonably warm and it was in the low 30`s at night for the first week, then got warm in the day and in the high 40`s low 50`s at night for the rest of the stay.

Here is my view out of the tent and a pic of the tent.....



















I was not very far out in the wilds as this is the back 40 of the property over there...soo the house was only a few hundred feet away..

After getting all set up and making camp with what was available just laying around, it was quite comfy inside of the tent.....










More pics and info to follow.....


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I know the conditions were very favorable compared to leaving the house on foot and only having the BOB to support you.....but it was a good chance to make a test run in comfortable conditions ...




















The sleeping bag I purchased for 5 dollars worked out quite well considering it was around 34 degrees on the first few nights....it is a slumberjack mummy bag and weighs in at about 5 pounds even with the stuff sack....not sure on the rating of the bag, but it kept me warm enuff...the feet got kind of cold, but not unbearable, just cold...with a added pair of thick socks it was fine.

I also had a fleece sleeping bag liner that I added after the first night and was plenty warm after that...it doubles as a warm weather sleeping bag as when the night temps got above 50 or so the big bag was too hot to use.


Cooking food went quite well...better than I thought it would.

I used the esbit stove and army canteen cup for most of the cooking and used a small 12 ounce metal cup for hot drinks such as tea and coffee.

It took a full esbit cube to cook each meal, which consisted of ramen noodles with tuna, knorr red beans and rice, knorr alfredo noodles for the main meals.....several different flavor ramens including chili ramen and beef and chicken....with a fried spam meal and a few other random treats for dinner, including eating at the local diner.....

Breakfast was oatmeal and occasionally a ramen which also took a full esbit cube to cook... I had no powdered milk to do cereal or that would have been on the list.

The esbit stove used about half a full cube to do hot drinks with, I could get about 3 hot drinks average with one full cube.....you can cut them up or just blow them out when finished cooking with them.

I noticed some sort of weird crystals form when you blow a esbit cube out...not sure what they are but did not like it, so I opted to cut the cubes up and let them fully burn......the crystals could be seen in the air floating around so i did not want to eat or breath whatever they were.










Yes that is a full sized pillow.......I know I would not have one in the BOB, but it was nice to have one anyway.....:ashamed:

The first few nights I slept on the ground with the foam mat and it worked well...then I spotted a old cot in the shed, so I used it the rest of the time...it was nice to be off the floor, but it was about even as far as comfort was concerned....the floor offers plenty of room to wiggle and stretch, but the cot was a little softer, but more confined if that makes any sense.....


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

All in all, I say it went pretty smooth...I still need a few things to add to the BOB, but with what I did have it worked well and I did not want for much at all in those circumstances.

I will add some pics of the BOB in it`s current state, which is pretty loaded right now and do a inventory list and some weight readings.....I would guess it is at around 50 plus pounds right now.....:ashamed:

But is well stocked at this point...... I would guess at close to a 100 dollars or less, definatly not more than 100 right now in total investment.....still need a shelter and water filter, which should push the price up considerably towards 175 to 200 dollars.......very cheap for a possibly life saving device.



Here are few random scenery shots from the property for now....










































More BOB updates and info to follow....in the next few days.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Here is the BOB as it sits now..........

Parts missing are .....
Shelter and water filtration.....

I am sure I will be adding things here and there forever, or untill it is used.
I see now from reading and watching youtube videos a BOB is never really ever done...it just keeps changing and growing.

I will do a breakdown pocket by pocket to show what it has soo far....feel free to comment or point out anything that could be better or that is lacking.


First I will post the pictures of it complete.....




























As you can see from the pics it is pretty full....


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

You can carry that? How far?


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

First a breakdown of the major exterior components.......


2 boonie hats on top...one desert and one OD green to go with both sets of camo.

1 medic bag under the boonies

Sleeping bag carrier with sleeping bag and fleece sleeping bag, one for hot weather and one for cold weather in a camo and waterproof army bag.

One camelbak backpack attached to pack with a 75 oz bladder and added storage.

Attached to the back of the camelbak is another small camo bag for more storage.

A small bag attached to the left outside back for more bits and a sunglass protector on the other side.

A bedroll pad with a thermarest pad inside of it at the bottom of the pack.

1 pair of goretex cold weather gloves attached to the outside.

The waistbelt has a canteen with a NBC cap and a canteen cup and stove.A folding shovel , with both of those attached to the rear of the waist belt.

The front of the waist belt has another small bag for bits on it.

The left front shoulder strap has a small defensive pistol attached.

The sternum strap has another small bag for bits.

Above all of that on the frame is a few different 50 foot sections of rope woven back and forth between the frame.

Inside of the rope on both sides are small flashlights...a solar powered with battery backup light on the left and a smaller battery powered on the right, both are LED lights.

Inbetween those at the top of the frame is another bag for more storage of bits.

On the side of the frame is a folding utility knife for razor blades and some small caribiners attached here and there for attaching additional items.

Inside of the frame, inbetween the back mesh and pack,there is a web belt and a set of LBE suspenders that can be used to carry gear without the pack, but are mainly there because they can be used for spare shoulder straps and a waist belt in case the ones on the pack fail beyond repair. I have rigged them up already to test them and the belt and suspenders work great as a back up for shoulder straps and a waist belt.

Then of course we have the main pack bag.


If you look closely at the pictures above you can make out all of the items listed above and where they attach and how they attach to the pack.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Explorer said:


> You can carry that? How far?


 It looks more menacing than it actually is due to bulk.......


The last official weight was a little over 40 lbs, I would guess it to be right around 55 lbs now...I will get a official weight soon.


It`s really not bad on flat ground...I would say a mile or 2 between breaks would be easy to do, could probably do 3 or 4 miles a shot if needed between breaks.

I did a mile pretty easy out in AZ at around 45lbs , but it was not 100 plus degrees either at the time.

The hardest part for me is getting on my back from the ground.....setting it up on something about waist height makes a world of difference.

I do not plan on having to carry it very far at a time during a normall emergency, unless things were really really bad and forced me to do so.

People do 8 to 14 miles a day all the time hiking the trails for days at a time with packs in this range of weight all the time.....

I would say one could do 60 miles a week at this weight and not kill yourself.

It looks massive and unwielding untill you get it on the back, then it`s not so bad.

20 years younger would make it alot easier in my case........:teehee:


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

> I would say one could do 60 miles a week at this weight and not kill yourself.
> 
> It looks massive and unwielding untill you get it on the back, then it`s not so bad.
> 
> 20 years younger would make it alot easier in my case


I'm impressed!!!!!!!!

That looks more like my car camping kit. I carry less than 25# for a week of backpacking in the monuntains here, mostly food.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

You need to install *if you haven't already* a rodent awareness program... I had a pack almost identical to the one you showed... seeing a stitching pattern on the inside made me think it was mine {where the mice chewed a hole in the pack... had to sew a patch on it in the 'field'} (till you said it was vintage 80s). Rodents will make short work of food in 'soft packages'. Fine if you never have problems, but if they ever find it, they'll destroy everything.

Love the concept of metal foil 'pouched' foods... despise the 'healthiness' of them... aka low fat, no fat, packed in water. You could starve to death eating water packed tuna... give me good ol drenched in calorie rich oil packed (even if it is the despised soy derived juice). You can get pouches of refried beans, that just need hot water.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.......

EXSPLORER, Yes that is a little over the top for a week hike, I could drop 20 lbs for that from my pack, but this will hopefully sustain me and possibly someone else for a while if I can`t return after a week due to fire/earthquake etc....

I also hope to be able to effect aid and rescue for those around me in a emergency situation with this pack,so that adds alot to the overall weight having extra items for others.


TEXICAN, you are not the first person to suggest oil packed tuna for the added calories, but you did make my mind up to stock that instead of water packed due to th need for sustinance in a survival situation.

I have actually vaccum sealed and put into a additional pouch all food for rodent/bug prevention, but thats the kind of input I am looking for.....I would hate to discover 10 miles from home in a emergency the critters had helped themselves to all of my food....

I will now do a check every month or so to make sure I am rodent free...thanks


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Here is a breakdown of the contents of the medical pouch, which is about as full as it will go...

I would like to add some dental stuff such as orajel,temp fillings etc.










































First pic is of the pouch, it is a tactical tailor medical pouch that I got for free off of craigs list.....

The second pic is of stuff that did not fit in the 2 interior bags...
Scissors 
cloraseptic
medical gloves
gas-x strips
prilosec

The next pic is the contents of the lower pouch...

2 boxes of triangle bandages
2 boxes of sterile compresses
1 box of iodine swabs
1 box of 4 inch wide gauze 18 feet long
1 box of amonia inhalants 10pcs
1 box wire splint
1 box adhesive bandages 1 inch size
1 cpr device
1 emergency booklet on medical aid/survival medicine/imjuries

The next pic is the upper pouch....

2 tubes chap stick
some bio septic wipes
a bunch of alchahol wipes
some wet ones towels
several earplugs
shoelaces
bandaids, several sizes
neosporin
Scissors
suture needles
Asprin,IB,Tylenol
Cold and flue medicine
A couple of military compresses and bandages
A eye flush/first aid kit
A head wound package
1 elastic bandage
several infectious red bio hazzard bags
Some dental floss
Some printed first aid documents, such a shock/CPR etc treatment
Also still in the pouch are a couple of medical utensil tray liners for setting down sterile instruments on.....

I would like to add some capabilities to this, but size and weight constraints limit me......I can see burnin up these supplies in a couple of hours tryin to effect aid in a emergency.

I do have a smaller pouch still inside of my pack for just me with some minimal stuff in it.

Well, that breaks down the first bag on the top....... which is the medical bag.

Let me know if you see anything that needs to be added or anything that I might have left out that is critical........thanks


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Think about adding moleskin. Light, and if you need it, priceless.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

secretcreek said:


> William's teaching how to be a "gram weenie"! Such as: Throw out the shoes...just use the insert soles instead. ...I knew a couple who were thru hiking the AT with packgoats before they got booted off due to the goats...but they camped in snow and only used a ground cloth and tyvek sheeting for a tarp tent to save weight. Many mornings it was 19 degrees. bbrrrrrrr.
> -scrt crk


You mean you can't take animals on the AT? Only way I'd want to try it would be with a burro... For a trip like that I'd want to go mountain man style...


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

Read some books first, the trail goes straight over boulders on part of the trail. 

Seriously, a burro would only drag you down, the AT isn't the great west. And you are never more than a few miles away from a town and stores and stuff.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

This is a picture of the left outer pockets contents on the main pack........











Top pocket picture of contents








Top pocket contains....
1 20 foot dog leash/20 foot of od green straping material
1 pair of quality rain pants black
1 pair of vaccum sealed jersey gloves
1 gps
1 emergency am/fm/sw1/sw2 radio
2 wash clothes
1 hand towel


Bottom pocket contents picture









Bottom pocket contains....
1 bottle asprin/IB/tylenol
1 8 foot dog leash long
1 roll of inch wide strapping 20 plus foot
1 pack of playing cards
a few different candles
1 roll electrical tape
1 emergency polarshield blanket
1 box chicken flavored bullion
1 roll of snair wire military issue
1 whistle
2 pairs of fingernail trimmers
3 hot glue sticks
4 pairs of tactical handcuffs,zip tie type



That pretty much sums up the outer main pack pockets on the left side of the pack.....

Once again, anyone see anything that needs to be added or could be better, please chime in and let me know.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok, for the right side outer main pack pockets.....










Top pocket contents picture..









Top pocket contents......
3 packs of tissue/paper towels
1 belt/lashing strap
2 pairs shoe laces
some meds
1 pruning saw
1 10 foot section 3/4 real rapeling rope and caribiner
1 bobin of thread
1 sewing kit with tons of stuff inside vaccum sealed
3 packs, 300 plus rolling papers
1 package of fishing stuff, tons of hooks,split shots etc, vaccum sealed
1 pair of nylon socks to prevent hiking blisters
1 giant roll of heavy duty thread..500 yards?
1 8 inch fillet knife
1 toothpik holder with 25 utility blades for knife
5 vaccum sealed packs of ammo in clip full sizes
2 draw string stops



Bottom pocket contents picture....









Bottom pocket contents....
1 pair jersey gloves vaccum sealed
1 pair of polypropelene socks vaccum sealed
1 multi tool and case
1 pack of care wet towletts
1 pack playing cards sealed
2 more straps/belts
1 swiss army knife
1 pair of socks with the grip on the bottom
1 box 50 rnds of ammo
1 pair of over the shoe water proof gaiters


Once again, anything you would recommend to upgrade,change or add is always welcome....

More breakdowns of contents to follow.....


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Thrift store,the ONLY way to shop! let the Yuppies pay the retail.

Good on ya!


----------



## Toulle (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry, but I don't see a compass in there anywhere?
Basic Silva runs $10-12, all you need


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Way too heavy.Thats a tote for us.Good stuff,but not unless you are 18 and in excellent 18 year old health.

Fine selection of goodies tho,looks like a fine vehicle setup.

More power to you,literally, if you can hump that load.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Toulle said:


> Sorry, but I don't see a compass in there anywhere?
> Basic Silva runs $10-12, all you need



Good advice......I have one or 2 ......thats just a couple of pockets soo far, still many pockets and pictures left to go....:gaptooth:


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

mightybooboo said:


> Way too heavy.Thats a tote for us.Good stuff,but not unless you are 18 and in excellent 18 year old health.
> 
> Fine selection of goodies tho,looks like a fine vehicle setup.
> 
> More power to you,literally, if you can hump that load.


Thats the plan , use the rv the pictures are being taken in to evacuate in case of emergency.....

But I want to be able to transport some minimal survival stuff on foot if I have to, you just never know......

Therefore the backpack, I hope I never have to hump cross country...


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

mightybooboo said:


> Thrift store,the ONLY way to shop! let the Yuppies pay the retail.
> 
> Good on ya!


Thanks !

I have been searchin the thrift stores and yard sales for a while to scrounge this stuff up..... I have way less than a 100 bucks tied up in it soo far, not counting some of the stuff I already had.

Most of it was 1 to 3 bucks a piece for most of the larger items and 25 to 75 cents for the small bits....

Most expensive bit was the camelbak and it was 6 dollars at the thrift store brand new......:happy:


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Now for the lower main compartment on the packs contents.....










The contents of the lower compartment main pack bag










Contents include......
1 red and white chow bag
1 army survival space blanket
1 set of jersey gloves vaccum packed
1 set of knit gloves vaccum packed
2 pairs of wool socks vaccum packed
1 sock hat vaccum packed
1 water proof gas mask bag
1 bunch of matches vaccum packed
1 bag of mesh mosquito netting
1 pack of fishin bobbers
1 white bag of ammo
1 water proof container of storm matches
1 pack of 200 rounds vaccum sealed into 50 round pouches
1 pack minature playing cards
1 pair of shoe inserts
1 vaccum pack of several maps, each sealed seperatly




The contents or the red and white chow bag in the lower compartment...









red and white bag contents.....
1 canteen cup
1 pair jersey gloves
1 can opener
1 bag of matches and lighters
1 bundle of zip ties
1 bag full of plastic knifes forks and spoons
1 esbit stove
1 container of matches
1 survival saw...good quality
1 military magnesium fire starter
15 esbit cubes, plus ones inside of stove
1 real fork
1 real spoon
1 set measuring spoons
1 pot 
1 drinking cup
1 pack of lexan cutlery chocked full of salt and pepper
1 wad of aluminum foil


Which all fit into this bag...











That covers the lower main bag compartment.....once again, anyone have some advice, things to add, things to upgrade...please let me know.

Thats all for today.....more to follow soon......


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I still think you have a great selection there,well done.Keep up the post,lots of really good stuff there.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

logbuilder said:


> Think about adding moleskin. Light, and if you need it, priceless.


I had that on the list, but somehow it has slipped thru the cracks....thanks.

Back on the list it goes!


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Here we have the upper main pack pocket/ map pocket....whick would be the top pocket in this picture.










This pocket contain a few goodies with quick access.....










Contents of this pocket include...
1 compass
1 4 foot by 5 foot US map
1 smaller local map
1 military survival fishing kit, with many added things
1 pair cold weather water proof gloves with liners
1 pair nylon sock liners
1 pair of wool socks for spares
1 pair of binos, nikon



This is a small pocket, so not much here, but what is here is very important....this pockets contents support items in the other pockets to give me lots a capabilities in navigation....some redundant things such as extra cold weather gloves and more socks.......as you can guess proper foot care is going to be very important carrying a load like this as is shoe selection...more on shoes later.......

This shows so far the bulk of what is in the outer pockets of the pack and some of what is attached to the pack on the outside......more info and lists to follow...plus a overall weight soon.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Here are the contents of the Camelbak/daypack..........

Nothing too exciting here...no grenades or portable planes....but very important stuff anyway, howerver boring it may be.....










The pic below contains a set of DCU and a pack cover...
1 shirt
1 pair of pants
1 pack cover 
all in desert camo
This gives me a hat, shirt, pants and a pack cover that all match and would be the most blendable colors for immediate area during most of the year.










The pic below contains more redundancy..
2 pairs of nylon socks
1 thick pair of heavily padded polyester soccer socks
1 pair of high quality rain pants
1 pair of thinsulate mittens
1 hank of rope approx 50 foot











The last picture contains more redundancy ....
2 pair of cotton socks warm weather
1 pair of heavy duty cold weather work socks
1 pair of super super thick cold weather socks
1 pair of fleece gloves










What you can not see in the pictures is the 75oz bladder inside of the Camelbak pack with the drinking tube run out to the shoulder straps of the pack...

That is the contents of that small pack...there is still room to add a few more things inside of that pack in the future.....

Well, that just leaves the main pack insides and a few outside pouches and small misc items to cover........


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Here we have the small waist pack that is attached to the lower part of the Camelbak in matchin camo...this is to be used with the Camelbak for a secondary carry system in case the main pack has to left behind or for scouting missions...

I can carry the camelbak and waist pack with enuff stuff to be comfortable and leave the large pack stashed away......this just provides some more capabilities to my system....










In the first picture you can see the smaller bag below the camelbak, it just attaches around that bag and hangs free......









In the second picture you can see what is inside of that smaller bag.....


4 pairs of undies
2 tee shirts
1 pair of quality shorts/swim trunks
1 small department of defence knife


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok,

Now for the contents of the main compartment of the pack.........










3 top ramen noodles packets
5 packets regular oatmeal
5 packets of tuna in water...soon to be tuna in oil
3 pack knorr red beans and rice
1 packet chicken flavor rice knorr
6 packs maple and brown sugar oatmeal
1 packet brocoli rice knorr
3 packs hot chocolate
5 packs of super c drink mix
2 pack emergen-c drink mix 1000mg of vit c per pack
6 packs of maple and cream oatmeal











16 packs of ramen noodles
5 more packs of tuna
20 tea bags vac sealed
1 pack matches and striker
2 packs jello..to drink
8 whisps tooth brushes.....
20 different instant coffee mixes











1 hatchet
1 bayonet survival knife
1 stainless pan










1 50 ltr water proof bag
1 military army poncho
1 military polypropolene thermal underwear
1 medium duty white poncho for sno 
1 pair of heavy duty covertable pants to shorts combo


Still missing is shelter and a water filter as far as main items are concerned and para cord.

Still have some small items to take pics of and the contents of the small pouches attached all over the pack.....

Stay tuned for more......


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I'd go hike about 15 miles through some hills with that pack. 

I think you'll gather clarity as to what you can shed. Just my personal opinion.

Don't get me wrong, I love this post, but a semi-fullsize frying pan and a full size can opener sure wouldn't be in my bag.

Great car bag though.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I appreciate your input......


I have been looking for a smaller can opener, but this one is fairly light as far as full size ones go....it was a quarter at the thrift store and could be thrown out of the pack if I needed to lighten the load.

I have a large knife that would easily open cans in a emergency situation and now the more I ponder it, I am just going to eject it from the kit, i don`t carry any canned food.

The pan is staying though......I searched around for a while to find a very light pan and this one is under a pound and stainless steel....

I can boil a large amount of water at once and cook things much easier on a fire than with a stick or minature backpack pan.......if I get lucky or have the extra money I will upgrade to a titainium pan in the future....it is a 10 inch pan, while it is still a big heavy pan, it sure beats multiple cookings in a canteen cup to get the volume one pan provides....

But back to the point you are making, and it is a very good one, I am sure some things will be discarded due to weight or size soon as I aquire more stuff and better stuff......thanks for the input.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I was going to just snap a few pics and make a list of everything attached on the outside of the pack....

I decided this might be a good chance to throw in a gear review as i thought this was a very good item for any situation and would pass my experiances with it one to the forum.


This is the Hybridlight...... it uses top of the line solar tech and battery back up to make one very nice light that will not break the bank!










It has 2 modes of operation, one is solar powered from a built in rechargable battery and battery back up mode.

One full days charge in the sun will give you 8 hours of light and the back up batteries will give 50 hours run time.......

It takes 2 cr2032 batteries that will stay charged for over 7 years when not in use...lithium batteries.

It says it will retain 90 percent charge for over five years on the built in batteries.
It is rated at 40 lumens.
It weighs in at a light 5 oz with batteries.
It is waterproof
It floats
LED lighted
Suggested list price is 24 dollars...I think I paid 19 at the local store.......

I have been testing this light out for over a month now and it works great, the solar panel is one of the new ones that picks up light from any source.....it has a small LED to tell you when it is charging.....

I have found that even a small amount of sunlight thru the window turns the charging circut on...even a standard room light will charge it from about 4 foot or less....i have used it, played with it...left it on for hours and even just sitting around like a normall light it has stayed charged.....It seems there is no need to put it directly in the sun at all times for it to charge up.

It puts out decent light to about 150 foot to light up a tree, at 40 lumens it`s not sunshine on a stick, but it works well for normal use.......

Time will tell how it holds up, but it seems to be well made, at this point I would recomend one for emergencies as batteries in my other lights always seem to be dead or on the last leg everytime I need them....



The only thing I do not like is , and this seems to be common on a few lights I have, is that you have to push the button 3 times when using it.......once to activate solar power, the next click is battery back up and the last click is off.........
What I don`t like is in my mind you are just wearing the button out sooner and I have to use a few seconds of the battery power as I make my way back to off......

It`s definatly no 150 dollar 300 lumen ballistic aluminum cased wonder light, but it does not need to be and is priced accordingly....I have a couple of fenix and surefires, but think this one will be used more and still be going in a extended emergency, unlike the other battery eaters that will light up the world.

A good tactical light has it place and this one will not do that job, but it does do what is designed to do and does it well soo far.....


Here is a link to several of the flashlights they make...I plan on getting a couple of different ones they make and keep em handy.......

http://www.hybridlight.com/

Hope you enjoyed the gear review and this has helped someone......


More backpack stuff to follow, still not done listing the gear on my pack yet.....:run:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

The seats in the pictures look like the ones in our travel camper. Is your home mobile (motorhome)? If so, would you be driving to a bug out location or taking off on foot from where you are?
I am another thrift store lover. You have done really well!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Very informative thread and you have done a great job with the pics which show how everything fits together! Could you use an army mess kit instead of carrying individual cooking utensils? Just remembering my dad's mess kit and how light and compact it was. Also I don't recall seeing this in your pack but what about a folding trenching tool for digging a latrine area, burying leftover food and what or how will you handle the trash from your meals? Toilet paper and itks disposal? Us wimmens are always concerned about bathroom needs lol. Did you put in some sort of toiletry items and how do you clean yor cooking utensils? I know you can scrub with sand and water but might you need a bit of soap? Sorry if you already have this covered but I didn't recall seeing it. Suggestion too for freeze dried meals, light weight and ez, trail riders use them a lot to reduce weight and add variety.

I really enjoyed this thread and hope you continue it as you "grow and learn more"

Last item I thought of was insect repellant such as a small cutter or deet (I know, chemicals but skeeters I hate worse!)

Good ideas from all!


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> The seats in the pictures look like the ones in our travel camper. Is your home mobile (motorhome)? If so, would you be driving to a bug out location or taking off on foot from where you are?
> I am another thrift store lover. You have done really well!


Thank you.....

Yes that is a RV/motorhome the pics have been taken in and yes the plan is to drive as far as possible......

The first location is about 360 miles away and driving would be the main option......I am also working on getting together the main parts for a motorized bicycle, I have the bike and a motor kit runs about 150 bucks or so...I figure the bikes get really good gas mileage, so a 5 gallon can of gas would be plenty to make it where I need to go.

Anything to keep from packing the backpack any farther than I have to....

But if it is a real bad situation, I will have to leave on foot from the present location......which is a last resort hopefully.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

sidepasser said:


> Very informative thread and you have done a great job with the pics which show how everything fits together! Could you use an army mess kit instead of carrying individual cooking utensils? Just remembering my dad's mess kit and how light and compact it was. Also I don't recall seeing this in your pack but what about a folding trenching tool for digging a latrine area, burying leftover food and what or how will you handle the trash from your meals? Toilet paper and itks disposal? Us wimmens are always concerned about bathroom needs lol. Did you put in some sort of toiletry items and how do you clean yor cooking utensils? I know you can scrub with sand and water but might you need a bit of soap? Sorry if you already have this covered but I didn't recall seeing it. Suggestion too for freeze dried meals, light weight and ez, trail riders use them a lot to reduce weight and add variety.
> 
> I really enjoyed this thread and hope you continue it as you "grow and learn more"
> 
> ...



Those are all great questions and ideas...thank you.

I have been looking for a mess kit like that and yes I have a folding shovel....still need to take more pics of things yet.

I also plan on a solar shower also.......

I need to get toiletries still and some how a good scrubbie and soap have slipped my list of things to have....it has now been added.

Some freezed dried stuff is a great idea and I will add some over time as I replace current food supplies.

Thanks everyone for the input and great ideas !

I still have more pics to follow as I have not covered everything on the pack.....

I hope this helps someone see that they can put a pack together on the cheap...I have less than 100 dollars in it soo far...I had friends that said just a pack would cost 150 dollars........well mine cost 2.95 ....

Used stuff is fine and cheap and will do the job just as well as new stuff ....if all of this was brand new, it could have easily been 500 dollars worth of stuff.

Ebay, thrift stores, yard sales are fine places to get cheap used stuff and it can still be quality at a cheap price......


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I want to see your motorized bike transformation when you do it. Do you have a link to the kit your going to use?


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I have not decided on a kit yet...I am still torn between a larger engine with more power....due to wanting to haul some weight....or a smaller engine that estimates 150 mpg......

I know from work trucks the smaller engine that get better gas mileage unloaded really drop the mpg when under a heavy load...the larger engine work trucks get less mileage, but do not drop the mpg near as bad as a smaller engine does and seem to last longer also.

I imagine it will be in the middle or towards a larger engine due to hauling weight with it......but those still get over 60 mpg with a heavy load.


Here is a forum link that covers alot of info, it has been where I have done most of my reading........
http://motorbicycling.com/

I think it will be fun to have one as I enjoy a bicycle ride, but lack the motivation to pedal one all over town anymore.....

PS They are not the noise makers they used to be with good mufflers and 4 strokes available.Some are very quiet and that is what I am looking for also is quietness in a kit.

I have also debated a used 80cc dirt bike engine, but not sure I want to fabricate all the mounts...I can do it, but as I get older, I like to just bolt stuff together.

I am also leaning towards a 4 stroke due to easier starting and more power/grunt to it...I have a 4 stroke weed eater and it starts easily and has very good power.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

what do you think of those motorized trikes. Nice cargo space on them.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I imagine they would be nice if you knew you had a good wide path for them......not sure how well they would do on ruff to rugged terrain, especially unlevel/off kelter...?

My load bearing thoughts were along the lines of one of the carts you pull behind a bicycle...I think they are mainly for hauling a kid.....those carts seem to be popular with the homeless for hauling junk they have and I have seen a few pretty overloaded.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

shawnlee, Backpacker had a review of a single wheel trailer device to pull behind the hiker a few years ago (many?). I looked for the review, but could not find. Here is a link to their site:

http://www.backpackgeartest.org/reviews/

The mfg site of the device I am talking about:

http://carrix.ch.tripod.com/

This may give you some ideas.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I actually have looked into that.....

This is what I came up with as a best option for me......

http://comanchesniper.com/2011/05/29/bug-out-bag-too-heavy-how-about-a-bug-out-cart/

I decided to not go that route, unless it is attached to bicycle and may still get/build one for a bike...not sure yet.

The homeless seem to do very good with a bicycle cart around here....and they load it down pretty good.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello all,

I will posting the rest of pack soon as I have some more time on my hands now to take pictures and list items.

The reason I bring this back to the top again is that I looked at my pack the other day and realized the farther it goes the more mil surplus gear I add, because it is heavy duty gear at reasonable prices, the more i realized all it was lacking was a large alice pack as the central item.

I have been looking for a good deal on a alice pack and ebay has some good deals here and there, but i have found a great deal on them from a place..... http://shop.cjlenterprize.com/Large-Alice-Pack-USGI-Issue_c92.htm ... so I ordered a few yesterday and will be breaking my current pack down and giving the large and medium alice a try.

I still have not covered all the gear on my current pack and have added some more gear to in the past few weeks...I will cover the gear I did not get to and the new gear as I switch to the new packs and give them a shot.

Might even attach the large alice to my current frame and give that shot too...........I will be posting some of the gear I did not cover on my current pack as I wait for the new alice gear to arrive.

I have also built another pack for my ghb car bag and will cover that pack too......it is modular and might be replaced with the medium alice........we will see, stay tuned for more of all that is bug out, GHB, EDC and pack related.

I have taken a liking to these pack options and will cover it as I go....thanks for checking it all out and hopefully it inspires, entertains or atleast causes some laughter.....


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well the pack revisions let the rest of us know, that we aren't the only ones going thru the constant changes!!! 

I update and swap out stuff/ gear in my several mission specific bags, on a somewhat regular basis. Wait till you start packing ammunition, even more mil-surplus cammo gear, and other 'esoteric' items such as gas masks and chemical warfare gear - that the general public would never think of having with them while away from home.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I like this thread, thanks for adding so many pics so we can see what you are working with. You have got everything. After seeing all of that, I feel so....inadequate!


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

shawnlee said:


> I actually have looked into that.....
> 
> This is what I came up with as a best option for me......
> 
> ...


Did you get one of those yet? What I want to know, are you harnessed onto that thing or what? It looks like there are straps near the front of it?


----------



## theant00 (Jun 18, 2002)

Back to the dried bean issue, check out the company and the navy beans to cook in 15 minutes-I order from them direct and on Amazon. They offer a sampler pack to is great, but not available right now. That is what I tried first, found the navy beans were really good and order by the gal now.

Harmony House Foods TRUE Dehydrated Navy Beans -- Easy Cook (16 oz, Quart Size Jar)
by Harmony House Foods, Inc.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Looks pretty good (but heavy!) ...in the medical kit I'd add some benedryl, never know when you might get hold of something that causes an allergic reaction.

Need to get cracking on our own


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

radiofish said:


> Well the pack revisions let the rest of us know, that we aren't the only ones going thru the constant changes!!!
> 
> I update and swap out stuff/ gear in my several mission specific bags, on a somewhat regular basis. Wait till you start packing ammunition, even more mil-surplus cammo gear, and other 'esoteric' items such as gas masks and chemical warfare gear - that the general public would never think of having with them while away from home.


A military surplus gas mask....thats what everyone really wants for Christmas is it not?  I would be happy to get one...but I have been told, "I aint right" so maybe not everyone wants one .

Yes, a constant state of flux is a good description of any type of emergency/routinely used bag....always a new goodie to update with or switch over and out of one bag to another.

I hope 3 large alice packs and a medium alice, one civillian pack that is in the pictures, one medium sized car GHB bag and a smaller EDC/ personal carry bag will help resolve a little of the swapping.......no wonder the people at the thrift store say here comes that guy that buys all the bags......:happy2:


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

MoonShine said:


> I like this thread, thanks for adding so many pics so we can see what you are working with. You have got everything. After seeing all of that, I feel so....inadequate!


 No problem, glad you liked it.


Just bits here and there over time, alot of luxury comfort items in there, probably could make do with half of that stuff.

I just keep a eye open for bits no matter where I am....:thumb:


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

MoonShine said:


> Did you get one of those yet? What I want to know, are you harnessed onto that thing or what? It looks like there are straps near the front of it?


Still a work in progress...I have the bike so far and need a cart for it and a engine kit.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

theant00 said:


> Back to the dried bean issue, check out the company and the navy beans to cook in 15 minutes-I order from them direct and on Amazon. They offer a sampler pack to is great, but not available right now. That is what I tried first, found the navy beans were really good and order by the gal now.
> 
> Harmony House Foods TRUE Dehydrated Navy Beans -- Easy Cook (16 oz, Quart Size Jar)
> by Harmony House Foods, Inc.


Thanks for the link and good word on that stuff, always looking to add a good product to the line up of available options.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Suzyq2u said:


> Looks pretty good (but heavy!) ...in the medical kit I'd add some benedryl, never know when you might get hold of something that causes an allergic reaction.
> 
> Need to get cracking on our own


Thanks for the reminder.....nothing like a good itchy rash to bring down moral in a bad situation and hard to breath would be worse.....topical and oral added to the list.

The link I posted above has a great deal on alice packs......2 for 50 including shipping, any combo of medium and large for that price, I ordered 4 bags for 100 complete with shipping.....25 bucks a bag is hard to beat.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

shawnlee said:


> Thanks for the reminder.....nothing like a good itchy rash to bring down moral in a bad situation and hard to breath would be worse.....topical and oral added to the list.
> 
> The link I posted above has a great deal on alice packs......2 for 50 including shipping, any combo of medium and large for that price, I ordered 4 bags for 100 complete with shipping.....25 bucks a bag is hard to beat.


With the oral benadryl, go for the liquid or at least the liquid capsules. It's supposed to work faster if you are having trouble with breathing or mouth swelling.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for bringing this up to date. I have get home bags in my truck and need to add a few items.  
The discussion of bicycle carts brings to mind the cart my dh made for me when our children were little and we were riding into town a lot. Our two girls could make the 5 mile ride but our son, 4 or 5 couldn't. Dh took a 30 gallon, heavy plastic barrel and cut it in half, long ways. He then bent bars ___|---- . The barrel sits on the lower bars and the higher bars connect to my bike just under the seat. The two tires are from an old ten speed, but I guess mountain bike tires would be better. He added an old golf flag to the rear so people could see us easier. It held our son, the library books and the few groceries we picked up when we rode into town. If I had to walk, I could easily pull it along. This was all made from our resource pile. I think he had to buy a couple of bolts. It has served us well and will again I'm sure.
Thanks for the thread & I wish you well.
jd


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Great thread! I've collected various bits and pieces from thrift stores and the like to make carts for gear. I want to convert an old 3-wheel jogging stroller to a bike cart and a wheeled caddy for golfers (is that the proper terminology) for me to pull a heavy pack when needed. I save every bicycle wheel I can get my hands on thinking in terms of carts! We actually have a couple of motorized bikes. One is a Whizzer and the other (we call her the "China Doll") is a regular bicycle converted with one of the Chinese made motors. They are a lot of fun around town and I could see where they might be valuable in a bug out situation as well...just dependent on the circumstances. On the can opener/frying can deal, get a couple of "P-38s", little GI can openers that are small enough to hang on a key chain. Use the skillet from a boy scout aluminum mess kit for shave off a bunch of weight. Yes, I know Al and the association with Alzheimer's disease but...sometimes immediate need trumps future possibility...Also, you won't be cooking gourmet meals by any stretch of the imagination so the little skillet should work fine. Finally, on cooking beans, rice, wheat, whatever in a thermos. You could do the same thing in your metal water bottles. Just nest the bottle in your pack to insulate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

This is an interesting thread. I'm revamping our emergency bags just in case we have to leave home suddenly. One thing I included is superglue, it's good for cuts, a doctor I know glued his kids up several times instead of taking them to the e.r. If it's good enough for him I think it could be helpful to me. As long as a wound isn't too huge it will work. 

Can I ask about the rolling papers? Is there an emergency use for them or are you a smoker and plan to roll your own cigerettes? They jumped out at me because I remember using those little papers and a tin of tobacco to roll cigerettes for my grandpa. My parents would have had a fit if they had known he was having us do that.


----------

